# B&W reversal formula to process the film to black and white positive slide



## jvh

Anyone out there did try or knows the black and white reversal formula to process the film to black and white positive slides ?

Please, let me know I like to try this technique.

Thank you.


----------



## compur

See:
Kodak B&W Reversal processing formulae


----------



## jvh

Awesome. Thank you very much for information. 

Cheers
*J


----------



## Light Guru

This thread reminded me of a kickstarter project I saw earlier today. 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...white-film-reversal-developing-kit-0?ref=live


----------



## Helen B

That's a very weird project for Kickstarter. If the guy knows what he is doing, already has the chemicals and does this regularly, then why can't he start small and simply offer the kit for sale without Kickstarter? If he doesn't know what he is doing then who knows what will happen. Why even offer the kit? We just used to supply small quantities of the slightly-hard-to-obtain parts to our workshop attendees because most of what you need is easily available, along with full instructions and a list of standard chemicals. He's re-selling Kodak developer and fixer as part of his kit anyway.


----------

